# 40k Mile Tire Endorsement



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm just about to cross over the 40,000 mile mark on my Holden...and it's only _now_ time for new tires. 

These *Dunlop SP Sport FM901 245/40ZR18s * are nothing short of phenomenal. I drive my car pretty hard and would have thought thatat least the _rear_ tires would have been long ago made bald and toasty...but if I wanted to, I bet I could get another 5k miles out these. I _don't_ want to, BTW, but I bet it wouldn't be an issue.

They are OK in the rain (hey, they _are_ sport / performance tires) and just awesome grippy on the dry. I have never rotated them- every time I recommend they do so, I was told "there's no reason to." So- shrug.

They look cool too.

I wanted some snazzy Goodyear F1 D-types, but I realize that I'd be a fool not to pick up another set of the same Dunlops again.

So...consider the Dunlop SP Sport FM901 245/40ZR18s as officially long-term test approved!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Excellent Mileage. arty: 

Will take a better look at these Dunlops...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've just ordered them from Tire Rack...they are suprisingly inexpensive at $118/ea!

I believe they are being phased out...I'm glad I scooped them!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I've just ordered them from Tire Rack...they are suprisingly inexpensive at $118/ea!
> 
> I believe they are being phased out...I'm glad I scooped them!


Are they quiet? How is ride quality?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I'm just about to cross over the 40,000 mile mark on my Holden...and it's only _now_ time for new tires.
> 
> These *Dunlop SP Sport FM901 245/40ZR18s * are nothing short of phenomenal. I drive my car pretty hard and would have thought thatat least the _rear_ tires would have been long ago made bald and toasty...but if I wanted to, I bet I could get another 5k miles out these. I _don't_ want to, BTW, but I bet it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> ...



Dang Grouch, I dont see how you did it. 350hp and 40K on a single set of tires. You sir must have self diciplines that would rival a Vulcan. You managed 34,000 more miles than I did. :cool


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

How's the launch on them and like vmax said, how's the ride quality and sound generation?

They look pretty nice...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That's cool, as the Dunlop brand is owned by Goodyear.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Come on Groucho, need these questions answered here!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> How's the launch on them and like vmax said, how's the ride quality and sound generation?
> 
> They look pretty nice...


The launch is pretty sprightly, ride quality is very good for a performance car. I've heard people complain about road noise but it doesn't sound any louder inside that it does in my buddy's '05 with OEM meats on it.

Lateral grip, wet and dry, is _damned_ impressive. These aren't all that great in the high-speed wet, however, as they have a tendency to hydroplane when hitting puddles at speed or cruising in driving rain.

Remember that most of my drive is high-speed freeway stuff, so your mileage may vary. I've smoked the tires a few times (of course) but I try to avouid it....drag racing is definitely not my cup o' Starbucks.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Darn lol, you were saying beautiful things about them and I was going to look into them... except for the rain.

We get so much rain here that tires which can handle wet conditions are a MUST. My search continues...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Darn lol, you were saying beautiful things about them and I was going to look into them... except for the rain.
> 
> We get so much rain here that tires which can handle wet conditions are a MUST. My search continues...



Just being honest. :cool 

They're not _bad_ in the rain- just not good at freeway speed in the wet...


----------

